# petfinder again!



## havaone (Mar 25, 2008)

I have been looking for another puppy to complete our family and for a companion for Havanna. I just found this listed on petfinder:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10932142

I've emailed the rescue group, but haven't heard anything back yet. This is in Independence KS, which isn't that far from where I live (about 90 miles). The hubby said we could go look at her this weekend if she's still available. Does anyone know how two females would get along? I was told by a breeder that females have a tendency to have more problems together.

Michelle


----------



## elregalohavanese (Jun 20, 2007)

*petfinder*

We have 3 females and they all get along fine. Depends more on the personality. Our Bonnie, prefers to be queen and left alone. She seldom "plays with the others" She prefers to watch tv with us and have her tummy rubbed and eat bon bons...lol...Our other 2 girls play together and get along well. Susan


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Michelle. Bee is so cute and good for you for looking into adoption. I have two females and they get along great. We also have a male, everyone plays together.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Hmmmm, I recognise that name Kameyrns Rescue. I think someone was asking if they might be a puppy mill. If you look at all her dogs, they are all "young" and many appear to be puppies and all of them are the hot sellers! That's pretty suspicious for a rescue. Most dogs in recue are mutts and mixed breeds and are older dogs that have been thrown away.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Here's the link to Havanese Rescue and what dogs they have available. Look at those gorgeous eyes on Casper! opps forgot the link! http://www.havaneserescue.com/


----------



## havaone (Mar 25, 2008)

Someone thought that Kameryns might be a puppy mill? I wondered that myself, actually. I was just waiting to hear back from them to see if they'd let us come visit... no puppy mill will, of course. Makes me sad and angry if they are...poor puppies. I have looked at Havanese Rescue, too. I've been looking (often!) at Beasley, who's still in foster care. I saw where someone else on here had applied months ago for a pup there, though (I think it was one of the gentleman from Canada??). I don't have that kind of patience!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

havaone said:


> Someone thought that Kameryns might be a puppy mill? I wondered that myself, actually. I was just waiting to hear back from them to see if they'd let us come visit... no puppy mill will, of course. Makes me sad and angry if they are...poor puppies. I have looked at Havanese Rescue, too. I've been looking (often!) at Beasley, who's still in foster care. I saw where someone else on here had applied months ago for a pup there, though (I think it was one of the gentleman from Canada??). I don't have that kind of patience!!!


If they are a broker they may still let you visit. A broker just gets their pups from puppymills and then ups the price.  Be careful, I've heard way too many sad stories from people who bought puppymill pups cuz they fell in love. Your best bet for longterm good health and happiness is a seek out a quality breeder or deal with a reputable rescue. I'm not sure but I would think each adoption from Havanese Rescue would be a different story just depending on the condition of the dog when it comes into rescue and how well suited the applicant is! Good luck finding a great companion for Havanna!
I just got Rufus a little brother, well, I didn't get him yet but soon! I've been waiting since Christmas, but it will be well worth the wait!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> females have a tendency to have more problems together


Don't tell my McKenna and Sedona that. They get along great. They are 11 months apart.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I have to agree with the others-watch where you get the dog from-a lot of the dogs that are in Havanese Rescue are ones that were either obtained from a pet shop-BYB-or puppy mill. If you are unable to get a pupster from a good breeder then please visit HRI web-site and look at our dogs.

Just remember that HRI takes a lot of time to foster their dogs-helping them become the great dogs we know Havanese are-they are very careful about placing their dogs-I know it seems like a lot of "red-tape" and jumping through hoops and may take a while to get a dog but it's well worth the wait. 

Pat


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I fell for a pup from this "rescue" back in Dec. I thought there'd be this big, long process getting a dog from again..a "rescue". I emailed about her, she gave me a brief, generic description about her, and right away told me she could meet me half way that weekend (she's about 4 hours from here). Didn't want to know more about me, or anything. 
I check the site all the time. And always cute, little maltese, havs or yorkies. Never a mixed dog that isn't "designer dog". Someone else who had dealt with her said she must be a broker..if not a mill.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

You know, I can't imagine what kind of person it takes to become a broker for a puppy mill/commercial kennel. Of course, it takes a pretty sick person to treat dogs as filth, not worthy of even the same conditions as livestock (and we won't even go into the whole milk veal and goose liver pâté industry!! :frusty: ) and to run a mill, but then what about all those middle people, the brokers, the delivery guy to the pet shops, the pet shops themselves?? Man, it makes me want to scream! For the almighty buck, ALL those people turn a blind eye to being humane. :brick:


----------



## havaone (Mar 25, 2008)

This is the reply that I just received from the rescue group (I had asked about the Havanese/Maltese mixes she has listed also):

"Michelle,

We have had the havanese/maltese puppies since birth. They were born the last of January.

We have had Molly the havnese for about 3 weeks. She is about 3 to 4 months old.

All have been spayed/neutered,current on shots,wormed,microchipped,flea/tick free.

They are all healthy,friendly and playful. All have different personalities.

The adoption fee for the havanese/maltese is $350. The adoption fee for Molly the havanese is $550. 

If interested we need to know a little more about you and your lifestyle.

Thank you for caring,

Nancy Miller

Kameryns Canine Adoptions"


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

We have four females and they get along great!!!! Play and sleep together as well!!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

havaone said:


> This is the reply that I just received from the rescue group (I had asked about the Havanese/Maltese mixes she has listed also):
> 
> "Michelle,
> 
> ...


hmm..thought molly was the yorkie/maltese mix. And Bee was the hav??

I'd ask EXACTLY where they came from. I've had other people email, and ask where her dogs come from. Always get "various places". And ask her if her rescue is 501(c)(3) non-profit organization.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Great advice Tritia. There are some real shady characters on this planet. So good to be surrounded by the likes of you all.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

havaone said:


> We have had the havanese/maltese puppies since birth. They were born the last of January.
> 
> We have had Molly the havnese for about 3 weeks. She is about 3 to 4 months old.


So they must be breeding the mixes themselves since they've had them from birth and the Hav they got as soon as it was weaned. :frusty: What kind of breeder raises a little pup with love and then gives it to a rescue instead of finding it a loving home? :suspicious:


----------



## Tooetpulik (May 15, 2008)

I agree with many comments already posted...go to havanese rescue. Also there is a yahoo group called [email protected]
Many reputable breeders belong to the list and if I am not mistaken when I posted to that list about Kubrick's litter that is how Carolina found me. 
Abbe:clap2:


----------

